# Swamp Cooler Sizing Question



## nmhvac (Nov 22, 2021)

Hi all, I asked this of some local HVAC companies but got conflicting answers so I thought I'd ask here.

My mom lives in New Mexico and has a swamp cooler. It does ok most of the year but in the really hot months it's not cooling enough. She keeps it well maintained so I don't think it's a maintenance issue, and I was wondering if a larger unit would do a better job of cooling. I don't know what the CFM is on the one she has but her house is about 1400 sq ft and her cooler is what appears to be a normal size for similar-sized houses in her neighborhood.

Any help on this would be appreciated.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Sorry, we're a tradesmen only site.

Please use our sister site DIYCHATROOM.COM, thank you.

Thread closed.


----------

